# Yet another egg fertile question



## Rocky Mountain Man (Sep 17, 2016)

I only have one Russian tortoise hatched in the past couple years from 3 females that laid total of 18 eggs. I collected 7 eggs from this year around end of June and early July. So they have been in the incubator for a while (65 to 87 days). The 7 eggs are from 2 females, one laid 5 last year (none hatched and not fertile) and 4 this year. The other female laid her first ever 3 large eggs. I am really bad at candling and telling if an egg is fertile. Initially I thought I may have fertile eggs but now I am not sure. This is the set of eggs from female #1 who has also laid last year (none hatched). Picture was taken two weeks ago but I do not see any further development. The dark mass at the bottom remains almost the same. I never noticed "chalking" early on but it could be that my eyes were not trained to spot that or I missed it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Man (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is one of the eggs laid by female #2 who laid her first ever eggs this year. Do you think it is fertile?


----------



## Julie M (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Rocky Mountain Man, I'm sorry but to me they look infertile. I have had years of looking at eggs just like this, waiting weeks and weeks for the final horrible realisation that they aren't going to hatch. On the bright side, once they get it right you could have 18 little hatchlings every year!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you, Julie. I was very curious about the dark mass at the bottom of the egg. I once hatched one Russian tortoise and noticed the dark mass at the bottom (much bigger though) that light just cannot get through. I was hoping. But you are absolutely right, none of the 7 eggs this year were fertile. I have 2 started crack so I opened them first, smell really bad once opened. The rest simply has none fertile. Oh well, let's hope next year will be different.


----------

